# Hello



## PumpkinSpice (May 10, 2018)

Hi, I’m PumpkinSpice 🙂

I’m 44. Married for nearly 20 years. I’m here because well, I’m going through a lot right now and I don’t have people I can talk to concerning my marriage. Hoping to gain some wisdom from those who are married or have been married. 

I also enjoy discussing relationships and am willing to offer any thoughts and experience that I can to help others.

Hope this is great place to be!


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome Pumpkin spice, if you need any help in which subforum you should post to, if you want to post something, let us know!


----------



## PumpkinSpice (May 10, 2018)

stillfightingforus said:


> Welcome Pumpkin spice, if you need any help in which subforum you should post to, if you want to post something, let us know!


Thank you for the welcome... I posted in the Considering Separation and Divorce section a moment ago, but if my topic should go elsewhere it’s okay to move. I need some understanding of what’s happening in my marriage and myself more than anything.


----------

